# Comodo Antivirus evaluation



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

To me, this is new and thus far it appears it may be much better than AVG. What do you guys think?

Comodo Antivirus 1.1 Beta


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

It IS free! I tried their firewall and gave it up because it fought with my AVG mail scanner. I'm sure Comodo AntiVirus is built to work with Comodo firewall - so it may be worth a try. One word of caution - I notice it's still in Beta. Sometimes Beta programs are more effort than people want to invest.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

John Burns said:


> It IS free! I tried their firewall and gave it up because it fought with my AVG mail scanner. I'm sure Comodo AntiVirus is built to work with Comodo firewall - so it may be worth a try. One word of caution - I notice it's still in Beta. Sometimes Beta programs are more effort than people want to invest.


it's not a good idea to run 2 av's, they each think the other is the bad guy.

i personally don't touch any beta releases.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

bearone2 said:


> it's not a good idea to run 2 av's, they each think the other is the bad guy.
> 
> i personally don't touch any beta releases.


I think you misunderstood me - I was running Comodo FIREWALL with AVG - not their AntiVirus. I never run two av's - just asking for problems.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

John Burns said:


> It IS free! I tried their firewall and gave it up because it fought with my AVG mail scanner. I'm sure Comodo AntiVirus is built to work with Comodo firewall - so it may be worth a try. One word of caution - I notice it's still in Beta. Sometimes Beta programs are more effort than people want to invest.


Yes, I am not much of a fan of beta software, though the developer is highly regarded and may actually have a real winner here. I think I'm going to test it...maybe along with their firewall....what the heck-I'm backed up, have all my installation CD's, an external hard drive, and four dogs.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i just ran their online scan and only run behind a wired router.


You are logged in as: bearone2 

Audit Report 


Report Summary 
Audit started: 2006-08-24 18:32:50 
Audit finished: 2006-08-24 18:33:01 
Audit time: 00:00:10 

No vulnerabilities were found and the host did not respond to any of our checks, this may be because: 
The host is currently unreachable. 
No services are available on the host and it is secure. 
Host address: yes


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

This means what to you?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

the same info from grc and symantec checks tell me i'm reasonably safe behind the router and why i don't use a firewall.

i'm only somewhat protected from stuff coming in, not going out.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

bearone2 said:


> i just ran their online scan and only run behind a wired router.


Their, as in Comodo?

And, Online scan as in Virus scan?
Where did you find it?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

http://www.comodogroup.com/
free firewall/registered/confirmation email for a free check, not an av scan.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The products look interesting, but I hate the fact that want an email address for every thing there...


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

email...hemail...shemail....who are you shooting at?


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I download Comodo AntiVirus today after I seen it in a ezine. So far I like it. They need your email address for your Activation Code (they even show you pictures how to enter your Activation Code  ... ) and for questions you may have about the licensing process.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> The products look interesting, but I hate the fact that want an email address for every thing there...


not only an email address, wait for a confirmation code, which they weren't too quick in sending, to run the scan.

a little peace of mind, supporting grc/symantec but i don't do anything financial on the computer so let someone come get my resume' and music lists.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

How does Comodo make money? Or how they pay the rent? When they have offices in two different countries.... 

Comodo CA Limited - US Office
525 Washington Blvd.
Jersey City, NJ 07310-1600

Comodo CA Limited - European Office
3rd Floor, Office Village,
Exchange Quay, Trafford Road,
Salford, Manchester M5 3EQ,
United Kingdom


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see now! Comodo are partners with iQBio Inc and they sell other products...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They are also advertising an overpriced FAX service on their site.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> The products look interesting, but I hate the fact that want an email address for every thing there...


John, thats why you need a gmail account that you can use for nuisances. I have about 90 to send if you don't already have one.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Comodo gets shot down: :down:

http://www.emailbattles.com/2006/05/12/security_aadgdfdddh_ah/

Imagine this: A reputable security company releases an eternally-free, "enterprise-class," anti-malware engine that doesn't waste CPU cycles, or otherwise molest your machine. Windows users rejoice that they can surf without fear of PTM (Porn-Transmitted Malware), and they line up to buy the company's other, for-cash, products. A national holiday is named in honor of the "firm that saved the internet."

That's the dream that Comodo CEO Melih Abdulhayoglu is trying to fulfill with Comodo Anti-Virus V1.0, a free anti-malware offering designed to slot-in with Comodo's other gratis goods, like VerificationEngine, Comodo Personal Firewall and iVault.

But something happened on the way to National Comodo Day.

A row is brewing over Comodo's bundling of software called LaunchPad with Comodo Anti-Virus and their other freebies. Some allege that LaunchPad is impossible-to-uninstall adware, or worse.

On the alt.comp.freeware news group, Alan Leghart rails:

As has been disussed in public forums, the Launch Pad is add-on software used as a marketing vehicle for other Comodo products and services. There is no documentation or mention of the add on software at Comodo's web site. As well, there is no method to un-install the software without removing the desired application…Comodo's overall image of trustworthiness is degraded by tactics formerly reserved to scam artists. Upon first evaluation, I cautioned other admins that lack of a paid version available to Comodo customers indicated future use as an advertising gimmick.

…I'm getting that prickly feeling on the back of my neck. I'm trusting my most sensitive passwords and credit cards to a company who starts bundling and crippling it's "free" products in order to present advertising information multiple times per day.

Perhaps Comodo should call this "sponsored" software instead of free. Disabling the advertising cripples the desired application. Sounds pretty obvious to me.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

linskyjack said:


> John, thats why you need a gmail account that you can use for nuisances. I have about 90 to send if you don't already have one.


I want one


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> They are also advertising an overpriced FAX service on their site.


You are very perceptive and I'm learning to pay close attention to your posts. This one you made caused me to dig a bit deeper into this Comodo "looks like a great thingy" deal. Is this a sixth sense or has Einstein truely been left behind 

I'm being serious in a humorous sort of way.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

*bearbottms*

When you installed and ran Comodo, your Firewall didn't light up with LaunchPad trying to connect to the net?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I must admit, I downloaded the backup application, but I have it sitting there until I get around to checking them out. Now, it seems you've saved me the trouble. I'm deleting it as I type with my other hand. 

Oh yes, I used my Yahoo email account for my registration. 

Is this a great place or what? You know someone's always got your back just when you think of stepping off the curb in front of a speeding car.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

WhitPhil said:


> *bearbottms*
> 
> When you installed and ran Comodo, your Firewall didn't light up with LaunchPad trying to connect to the net?


I never got that far...I was still evaluating whether I should download and try it. I just ran across it, it sounded too good to be true...well after the fact it did....it sounded great. I posted here to see if anyone had any prior knowledge of it.

John Will's sixth sense made me become wary...then I found the bombshell.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

just and observation

anything that sounds too good to be true usually is too good to be true.

not much comes free without a price to pay in one way or another


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

guess we were typing at the same time Bearbottom

your fingers are faster


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

bearbottoms said:


> I never got that far...I was still evaluating whether I should download and try it


My bad read, I guess. From the title of the thread and your first post, I got the impression that you were running it.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

WhitPhil said:


> My bad read, I guess. From the title of the thread and your first post, I got the impression that you were running it.


Hmmm, I can see that...I'll be a bit more careful and more explicit. Shouldn't be too hard for a Louisiana boy.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey, John Will: Check this out for email??? I need your sixth sense!

http://www.spamgourmet.com/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sneakemail is a similar service, and I know someone that's been using this for years, and he hasn't gotten any spyware.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> The products look interesting, but I hate the fact that want an email address for every thing there...


You can simply use 'whatever123' @dodgeit.com

Its a free receive only disposable email host - simply type any combination you like when registering at a website ... then go :

http://www.dodgeit.com

Type in your alphanumeric and you're in.

Emails are stored for 7 days for free accts.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, on a recent search for Comodo, it seems they were claiming that they were falsely accused of including spyware, and the spyware scanner vendor had apologized on their forum.

I don't know this to be true of false, just thought it might be of interest.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Most sites are listing the Comodo Trust Toolbar as a hijacker but I don't know why. I think just because it advertises Comodo.

EDIT: After taking a look, Comodo should not be listed as spyware.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, on a recent search for Comodo, it seems they were claiming that they were falsely accused of including spyware, and the spyware scanner vendor had apologized on their forum.
> 
> I don't know this to be true of false, just thought it might be of interest.


My reply to that is a question. Does Comodo firewall (et al) include software that does something other than what a firewall program is supposed to do? ...as a sidenote, are they up front about it...clearly and concisely?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

bearbottoms said:


> My reply to that is a question. Does Comodo firewall (et al) include software that does something other than what a firewall program is supposed to do? ...as a sidenote, are they up front about it...clearly and concisely?


No its a separate product from the firewall.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> No its a separate product from the firewall.


Then what is this about?

As has been disussed in public forums, the Launch Pad is add-on software used as a marketing vehicle for other Comodo products and services. There is no documentation or mention of the add on software at Comodo's web site. As well, there is no method to un-install the software without removing the desired application…Comodo's overall image of trustworthiness is degraded by tactics formerly reserved to scam artists. Upon first evaluation, I cautioned other admins that lack of a paid version available to Comodo customers indicated future use as an advertising gimmick

http://www.emailbattles.com/2006/05/12/security_aadgdfdddh_ah/


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The spyware concern was a false positive in Trust Toolbar by SpySweeper and a number of other vendors, unrelated to LaunchPad. All launchpad does is offer other Comodo products, just the same as AVG, Norton, and every other antivirus that I can think of does.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> The spyware concern was a false positive in Trust Toolbar by SpySweeper and a number of other vendors, unrelated to LaunchPad. All launchpad does is offer other Comodo products, just the same as AVG, Norton, and every other antivirus that I can think of does.


I've yet to get one single notice from AVG about anything other than updates...which is a good thing . Comodo is right up front about Launch Pad?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

LaunchPad is a lot like where AVG Free has offers to upgrade to the Pro version.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

alt.comp.freeware

> 
> John Fitzsimons wrote:
>> On Wed, 30 Aug 2006 17:51:44 -0500, "Bear Bottoms"
>> <[email protected]> wrote:
>> 
>> < snip >
>> 
>> >I posted a link, but here it is again:
>> >http://www.emailbattles.com/2006/05/12/security_aadgdfdddh_ah/
>> 
>>><[email protected]> wrote: 
>> >The question is: does comodo include bundled software that does
>> >something other than what a firewall does? It seems they do. Some
>> >may think it harmless. I don't want any bundles and who knows what
>> >it really does. 
>> 
>> Exactly. IF the "LaunchPad" is as "innocent" as suggested then Comodo
>> would respond to people's complaints and remove it. Their not wanting
>> to suggests that there may be something going on that isn't being
>> disclosed.
>> 
>> Regards, John.
> 
> John
> 
> I do not know what your motives are, but on many occassions I have
> made it clear that we asked our users about what they want to do with
> Launchpad here http://forums.comodo.com/index.php/topic,201.0.html
> 
> and we will carry out whatever they decide! as simple as that!
> 
> Your negative insinuations, without any factual basis, about our
> product is not appreciated. If you got proof about something make it
> public! Otherwise pls be reasonable and don't spread FUD!
> 
> Melih
> 
>

Melih,

Following the accusations back-and-forth now for quite some time here, I 
wonder whether you haven't come up with the idea to make the complete 
source of that Launchpad available for the programmers here to look at?

The mere fact that you (Comodo) insist of bundling the Launchpad with any 
of your products, without offering the possibility of letting the enduser 
decide whether or not this by-product should be installed is, to say the 
least, suspicious. And please don't tell us that the Launchpad "is fully 
integrated" into the functionality of your products, that type of BS has 
been tried before in the past by a company much bigger than yours... and 
they lost!

I think you have to understand the sentiments of the subscribers to acf in 
matters of "bundled software", *and* you have to be willing to acknowledge 
these sentiments... at least, if you are interested in distributing your 
programs as freeware and get (much like Grisoft) free advertizing for your 
company! Also the fact thst you don't disclose the extra program needed 
(the Launchpad) on the web site isn't in your advantage, it reminds a lot 
of people of bundled spyware. Melih, being open about the program, sharing 
the source, would be in your advantage; the way you act now isn't. As admin 
of two domains you should be able to understand that!

The way you act now, and did in the past, makes that there is, and will 
remain, a shadow of suspicion on your programs, how well written and good 
they may be.

-- 
Jay


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm not sure how John Fitzsimons expects Comodo to release all of their software for free without any advertising, but it seems apparent that he hasn't actually tested LaunchPad to see what it does.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> I'm not sure how John Fitzsimons expects Comodo to release all of their software for free without any advertising, but it seems apparent that he hasn't actually tested LaunchPad to see what it does.


Well, if you visit Comodo's forum...you will see that this is much discussed. The issue has become so grave, that Comodo has agreed to release a version of Comodo firewall without Launch Pad or any other bundles. Why, and why didn't they do this to start with, and why didn't they come out right up front and tell people they had bundled Launch Pad.

I wanted Comodo Firewall, not Comodo Firewall and Launch Pad.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I imagine they removed it because they got bored of listening to people complain over free software


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> I imagine they removed it because they got bored of listening to people complain over free software


Actually name recognition is worth a lot of money. That is what this particular game is about. Release a good freeware firewall and (if it really is good) your name will become more popular thus better opportunity to sell other products. Good capitalism in my book.

..And Comodo firewall is good. Probably the current best freeware firewall.

Now for the question, would you say people have been burned by bundled software? I think your missing the point.

However innocent Launch Pad may be, it is still bundled software. It was hidden. I want to know what I am getting. We do not have access to the source code, so we really do not know what it does.

Much has been discussed about this in the Comodo forums and elsewhere. Comodo has decided? to withdraw Launch Pad and submit the firewall without bundled software. The secrecy about the bundle and this after the fact decision should not be hard to figure out that it was a mistake.

You seem to think bundled software is fine...at least in this case...I don't. To give up on this would render adware burdened freeware. Give an inch.....

Freeware not only allows name recognition for the owner/creator, it along with Open Source programs submit challenges to commercial software and the result is better products, less ads, lower fees, fewer staged releases, less stagnation etc. There is much more to this than one may initially think. To play it lightly is dangerous.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've been following the discussion with interest.

I agree with you, bearbottoms, about the unknown bundled software. I'd rather not have it.
You posted:


> And Comodo firewall is good. Probably the current best freeware firewall.


What qualities seem to put it ahead of the rest?


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Stoner said:


> I've been following the discussion with interest.
> 
> I agree with you, bearbottoms, about the unknown bundled software. I'd rather not have it.
> You posted:
> ...


PC magazines article caused me to start looking at it:

_By Neil J. Rubenking

Last summer, PC Magazine rounded up free personal firewall products from Agnitum, Kerio, Sygate, and Zone Labs. (Symantec has since purchased Sygate and pulled it from the market; Sunbelt has purchased and rebranded the Kerio product.) They all did a decent job, though none was up to the standard of the best for-pay personal firewalls. Comodo Personal Firewall 2.0 brings excitement back to the free-firewall category with a spiffy interface and impressive performance. It protects any Windows 2000 or XP SP2 system from hack attacks, and it blocks unauthorized programs from using the Internet-even programs whose malware-style trickery fooled the other free firewalls.

Comodo Personal Firewall 2.0 installs inside the Comodo Launch Pad, a control center that pulls together various free and free-trial products from Comodo. Among the free offerings are Comodo Antispam (a challenge/response-based spam blocker), Comodo BackUp (a traditional file-based backup utility), and VerificationEngine (an antiphishing browser add-in). You may want to give these a whirl; to date, I've tested only the firewall._

I didn't like this part....Launch Pad. So I held back, but:

_Comodo successfully put my test-bed system's ports into stealth mode. They weren't just closed to hackers' manipulation; they were completely invisible from outside. I confirmed this with the ShieldsUP! test from Gibson Research (www.grc.com) and several other Web-based port scan tests. Of course, all the other free firewalls do this too, even the built-in Windows Firewall._

_Like any new personal firewall installation, Comodo initially bombarded me with pop-up warnings about programs accessing the Internet. It even warned about some of its own modules! In general, however, its pop-ups are smarter than most. They identify over 7,000 known programs as safe (a feature found in the Pro version of ZoneAlarm but not in the free edition), and multiple related pop-ups are automatically combined. Rather than wait for Comodo to notice each application's first attempt at Internet access, I told it to scan the system for known applications and authorize them. That cut down the number of pop-ups dramatically-a nice feature._

_It's no great trick to control Internet and network access for well-behaved applications. Virtually all personal firewalls handle this task, differing mainly in the clarity and elegance of their confirmation pop-ups. The trouble starts when malicious applications deliberately circumvent normal program control by masquerading as authorized programs. Comodo's Application Monitor watches for this sort of trickery, aided by its Application Behavior Monitor and Component Monitor. Like the Component Control feature in ZoneAlarm Pro, Component Monitor starts off in learning mode. That means when you authorize a program for Internet access, you're also authorizing all its components. After a while, you switch Component Control all the way on. After that, any application component accessing the Internet for the first time generates its own confirmation pop-up._

_I turned Component Control on and tested the firewall with a dozen leak tests-programs that exercise specific malware-inspired techniques. Comodo blocked every single one-an impressive performance. The ZoneAlarm free firewall doesn't provide this level of protection (though the Pro version does a fantastic job), nor does Agnitum's Outpost Firewall. Kerio did better in testing, but it still missed a third of the test programs and blocked other legitimate events. In most cases, Comodo provided a very clear message about the problem, for example: "copycat.exe has modified iexplore.exe in memory. This is typical of Virus, Trojan, and Spyware behavior" or "iexplore.exe is a safe application. Wallbreaker.exe may be using iexplore.exe to connect to the Internet." I noticed in the detailed activity log that most leak-test protection was credited to the Application Monitor, with a few trapped by the Application Behavior Monitor._

_There's no point in having a firewall if Trojan horses or other malicious applications can kill it or turn it off, so I tried directly attacking the Comodo firewall as malware might do. In last summer's round of testing, I killed off Outpost by tweaking its Registry settings and then crashing the system; Comodo shrugged off that attack. Outpost and Kerio both succumbed to termination by the Task Manager, but Comodo riposted with a warning message and didn't terminate. Finally I tried to stop the firewall's system-level service-a trick that successfully wiped out Kerio, Outpost, and Sygate. The Comodo service couldn't be stopped, so I set it to Disabled and rebooted. Even then, the ports were still stealthed and the firewall popped up a warning asking me to reinstall it. The only attack that successfully shut Comodo down involved an elaborate series of simulated mouse clicks, an unlikely and highly visible attack. Among the earlier group of free firewalls, only ZoneAlarm resisted all four types of attack._

_Experts can use Comodo Personal Firewall to define firewall rules of dizzying complexity. There are advanced features for nonexperts, too. A wizard automates the process of defining the local network as a trusted zone, and you can easily tell the firewall to allow or block all access for any specific program. I'd recommend leaving other advanced settings at their default values, unless you really know what you're doing. These settings control such things as how long the firewall will block a domain after an apparent port scan and how long it will stay in invisible "emergency mode" after an attempted denial-of-service attack._

_Comodo Personal Firewall offers truly excellent protection, on a par with the better for-pay personal firewalls._

Sorry for the lengthy prose, but I wanted to put it all here...the link is:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1969225,00.asp

I think they are going to remove Launch Pad...and if they do...I will use it.

My best friends son is a super GEEK and I use him occassionally for technical advise. He said it was 10 times better than Zone Alarm and Sunbelt's Kerio. I also chat in a few other forums hosted by several techie GEEKs I respect and follow who also said there was something above and beyond with Comodo Firewall. They felt the "bundle" wasn't much of an issue...but I am much against any form of bundle, adware, or anything that isn't part of the program functionallity. I want programs with that door closed.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I never tried their firewall. But I read that Comodo Personal Firewall was only giving firewall protection to the user on the computer who installed it. If you had multiple users on XP they wouldn't be protected. Do you know if this was fixed?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

> He said it was 10 times better than Zone Alarm and Sunbelt's Kerio.





> there was something above and beyond with Comodo Firewall


But, there is nothing substantive in these comments. They're 100% subjective.

I'd be looking for comments that would tell me why I would uninstall ZA and move to another product.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> I never tried their firewall. But I read that Comodo Personal Firewall was only giving firewall protection to the user on the computer who installed it. If you had multiple users on XP they wouldn't be protected. Do you know if this was fixed?


No, but this does not sound correct and I would doubt this. It absolutely makes no sense. I imagine you could ask the question in their forum.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

WhitPhil said:


> But, there is nothing substantive in these comments. They're 100% subjective.
> 
> I'd be looking for comments that would tell me why I would uninstall ZA and move to another product.


Hmmm, according to PC Magazine, some of my tech friends and if do an online search for reviews, all of them I've found say Comodo is the only freeware firewall that competes with the good commercial firewalls. It is specifically compared to Zone Alarm, Kerio, and some others from which it out performs them substantially.

That being said...I don't like the bundle. I'm kinda waiting for them to resolve it.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Comodo released a new version today v2.3.4 which allows users to disable Launch pad. It is time for me to try it.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Concerning Launchpad: it could be easier, but you can kill it. Just right-click on the launchpad icon in the system tray and untick Start Comodo Launchpad on Windows startup. Don't know why they didn't make that more clear, but it's in the help file. Seems to me they could have a version without the bundle at all. Version 2.3.4.45

The help file says: 
"Start Comodo Launch Pad on Window startup - Checking this box willl
start LaunchPad everytime you start Windows. Note: Deselecting this
option only affects Comodo LaunchPad. Any Comodo programs you have
installed will start up as normal but will be accessible as individual
tray icons rather than consolidated into the one launchpad icon."


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

> I imagine you could ask the question in their forum.


Thanks bearbottoms! Wilders Security Forums has a few threads about Comodo:
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/search.php?searchid=1095098


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kenny, searches don't persist with vBulletin, when you use your link, this is what you get.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

I tried the firewall, 1st immpresion was good, until it updated and downloaded the adverts for the rest of its free stuff, which sit in the users interface, I know it's free but I found this to much. Sticking with the good old ZA free.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Kenny, searches don't persist with vBulletin, when you use your link, this is what you get.


I did not know this. Thanks John... Here's one thread at http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=145384 about Comodo firewall.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

DFW said:


> I tried the firewall, 1st immpresion was good, until it updated and downloaded the adverts for the rest of its free stuff, which sit in the users interface, I know it's free but I found this to much. Sticking with the good old ZA free.


Did you deselect Launch Pad? I haven't had any issues thus far. If I do...I betcha I report it here


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I really see now, that you are sold on "COMODO FIREWALL" bearbottoms. Now it made your Top 10 Open Source or Freeware Programs http://bearbottoms1.com/top10.aspx ..


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> I really see now, that you are sold on "COMODO FIREWALL" bearbottoms. Now it made your Top 10 Open Source or Freeware Programs http://bearbottoms1.com/top10.aspx ..


Yes I like it. I liked it when I first started reading about it. Then I found the issue with Launch Pad and freaked. That is when I started digging deeper and lobbying against the bundle.

As I dug deeper, I found that the firewall product seemed to be by far the best freeware firewall out there. I just had this problem with the bundle, and still do actually. At least they compromised and gave users a way to turn it off (I hope). I then installed it, no problems and listed it on my website....and yes...it is significant enough to claim a spot on the top 10.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

bearbottoms said:


> Did you deselect Launch Pad? I haven't had any issues thus far. If I do...I betcha I report it here


I must have missed that, will try again as it would be a great program without the launch pad:up:


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

DFW said:


> I must have missed that, will try again as it would be a great program without the launch pad:up:


Right click the Launch Pad icon in the system tray and dig around in the menus until you find the way to uncheck the start Launch Pad on system startup.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

bearbottoms said:


> Yes I like it. I liked it when I first started reading about it. Then I found the issue with Launch Pad and freaked. That is when I started digging deeper and lobbying against the bundle.
> 
> As I dug deeper, I found that the firewall product seemed to be by far the best freeware firewall out there. I just had this problem with the bundle, and still do actually. At least they compromised and gave users a way to turn it off (I hope). I then installed it, no problems and listed it on my website....and yes...it is significant enough to claim a spot on the top 10.


I almost feel stupid saying "I like it." I don't really have a clue. There have been some great reviews about it. I'm not a programmer, and If I were...I'm not sure I'd have access to the source code. I surely can't evaluate it that way. All I can do is install it and see if I have any issues. Something is going on about this firewall in any event.


----------

